# unhandled exception in third party module



## ylondon (Mar 28, 2009)

Would like help fixing this message: Internet Explorer raised unhandled exception in third party module. The version info is UNICODE;v.4.0.5.0. Help PLEASE!!!! You may have to break it down to me in layman terms because I'm a beginner. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The problem lies with the IE add-ons that are used with the browser. One of them is corrupted. 

Open IE and on the tool bar select Tools > Internet options > Programs tab and select the "Manage add-ons " button...
In the next window there is a drop down box...choose the add-ons that are currently being used in IE and when they come up start with the bottom one and highlight it and choose to disable it. 

Try to see if that fixes the problem! If it continues then disable the next one as well. Keep doing this untill you find the bad one. 
Not to worry...if a disabled add-on is required then the yellow security bar with pop up notifying you of an Active X problem with that site. Choose to allow the new Active X add-on to be downloaded and installed. Eventually you will find the bad one and it will be replaced with a good version. You can then go back and remove the disabled ones.


----------

